# Bigfoots in trailer



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a trailer, but i dont know how to organize the decoys. Whats the best way to keep bigfoots? Im not sure what size trailer I'm going to buy, but I'm going to have a total of 6 to 7 doz. bigfoots, 3 doz. shells, and a couple doz. duck floaters. Whats the best way?
All help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at the decoy trailer forum.......people have come up with lots of good systems.

Myself all I did was hang up a cargo net in the 1st 1/3 of the trailer. Then I just throw them in. I have about 8 doz in this area. It is accessed by the side door. Then we have enough room to keep 6 lay out blinds assembled (not taken down). Then we put the rest of the decoys in them.


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 8.5x16, I built 2 racks out of 1" pvc in mine, they fit in there nice and the heads and flock stays untouched, pretty fast to put in and out too.I have enough shelf space for 80 foots. heads and feet on. Just the way I did it. I had about 125 dollars in PVC pipe and fittings


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you happen to have any pictures of the pvc shelving? I would like to see how you did it, sounds like it would work great.

thanks
Dan


----------



## popenyoung2 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't have any at the moment, I will try to get some for you. I put a shelf 8' wide in the nose of the trailer and I built another 11' long that runs on one wall from the back towards the front. The 11' has 4 shelves with about 18" gap which is enough to set the foots in there without getting them scuffed at all. It holds 48 on the 11' and 32 on hte 8 footer. The only thing I see that might be a problem is seeing how it holds up when bouncing around in there. Time will tell.


----------

